# Classic Rock Thread



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Post videos of your favorite Classic Rock songs. Preferably ones that aren't overplayed. Basically any rock music from the 60's-80's.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Great Pink Floyd pick. Here's another one from Atom Heart Mother.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

For those who want to add me, here is my facebook. I add a lot of videos there. http://m.facebook.com/john.a.nelson1?refid=20


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Back on topic. Here is a neo-classical metal video by Tony MacAlpine.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Lock the thread after this video:

Ozzy Osbourne - Mr. Crowley (Live from After Hours)


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Lock the thread? Never. Incredible performance you found there with Randy Rhoads. Here's another great one from Rhoads. Not live though.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Shut this place down:

Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing (Alchemy Live)


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Gotta love Boston. One of their lesser known ones but a classic as well.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

The best song in this thread so far.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Starthrower turned me on to this band a few months ago, I think they count as classic rock...kind of. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I really dig the title track too!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh yes. Very good.

http://www.talkclassical.com/16800-electronica-anyone.html#post243742 (Gentle Giant post)

Edit:

I'll add:

April - Deep Purple





Chris de Burgh - A Spaceman Came Travelling 





Ready to close TC altogether now!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I tried one album by Tangerine Dream, but for me it was the musical equivalent of watching paint dry.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Don't let neoshredder hear you say that.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's a new "classic" rocker by Joe Walsh. He still sounds great, and he's got a great sense of humor!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Dowd (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Sniff'n the Tears


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Did some Tull-tubing just to remind myself how great they were.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

If nothing is done the whole internet may crash.

Rush 2112


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dickey Betts of Allman Brothers Band fame. One of the very best rock guitarists in history as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

*
IMHO,* the drum fills opening this ***-kicking song from Procol Harum--not to mention the lasering guitar riffs by Trower--has to rival those of one my all time favorites from the Stones {"Can't You Hear Me Knocking"}. Procol Harum - Bringing Home The Bacon. Upon further consideration, I do believe that this is probably my favorite killer drum opening of all, bar none. 
:trp:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

And just listen on this other gem from *Grand Hotel *how the tension slowly builds until Trower's slashing guitar comes in at about 2:15 and proceeds to bring it all home to a killer climax. Procol Harum - T.V. Ceasar.
I remember seeing Procol Harum live when I was a much younger man at Queens College {around the time of _"Conquistador's_" release, if memory serves} and not really thinking that much of them. I guess old age has brought me greater wisdom and better taste; I really do love this group! :devil:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

AFAIC, Procol Harum were the main predecessors to the Prog Rock movement. I would say they were definitely an influence on Genesis.

Trower said they were rushed when recording the first album. If they had had the proper amount of time to record the tracks properly, the album might have had a greater impact at the time.

From what I read at Amazon, the Salvo reissue sounds far superior to the muddy version I have on the 4 album set.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ starthrower, Yeah, those Salvo re-issues have been getting rave reviews and I'm really tempted to go after them very soon.
Edit to my *Grand Hotel* post last nite: I believe I misspoke when I cited Trower as the guitarist with the scintillating riffs on _T.V. Caesar_; this album was made in 1973, and Trower had left the group in 1971. I believe the guitarist was named Mick or Nick Grabham; whoever he was, however, he kicked some heavy *** in that song! :devil:


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeeeeeeeeees.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

samurai said:


> @ starthrower, Yeah, those Salvo re-issues have been getting rave reviews and I'm really tempted to go after them very soon.
> Edit to my *Grand Hotel* post last nite: I believe I misspoke when I cited Trower as the guitarist with the scintillating riffs on _T.V. Caesar_; this album was made in 1973, and Trower had left the group in 1971. I believe the guitarist was named Mick or Nick Grabham; whoever he was, however, he kicked some heavy *** in that song! :devil:


I think I'm going to try the Salvo version of the debut album. I have the British version without Whiter Shade... and it's pretty murky sounding. If I like the sound of it, I'll pick up Salty Dog too.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

It's all too much. No Alice


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## smoledman (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Git to have another from the SAHB


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

knew less on this era of Rock. only familiar with Rush, and ... jimi hendrix? lol.

Deep Purple of course.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

samurai: One of my favorite tracks from *Grand Hotel* is *Toujours L'Amour*. The lyrics are about a divorce:

I'm thinking of renting a villa in France
A French girl has offered to give me a chance
Or maybe I'll take an excursion to Spain
Buy a revolver, and blow out my brain

Also, from *Exotic Birds and Fruit: "The Thin End Of The Wedge."* Nightmarish imagery in the lyrics:

Got the picture
Got the rush
Got the story
Got the hush
Got the Joker
Got the flush
Got the choker
Got the crush
Got the wrong side of the bed
Got the wrong slice of the spread
Got a thin end of the wedge
Took the wrong bend on the ledge

Got the picture
Got the screen
Got the movie
Got the dream
Got the makeup
Got the scene
Got to wake up
Got to scream

Keith Reid is a great lyricist.

Also, don't miss *"Blue Danube" *(Live Version) (rare French single B side) from _Procol's Ninth _(Friday Music ed.) (1975	Strauss, Johann/arr. by Procol Harum). They do the _whole thing,_ all of it, with the transition sections and everything!

View attachment 6119
View attachment 6120


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The British version of Red House, a different take, which was on the British version of "Are You Experienced" is on here, which many consider to be superior to the American version. Both versions are fantastic, anyway.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

A short-lived British trio with Peter Robinson on keyboards, and John Gustavson on bass. I forgot the drummer's name, who later fronted a "Quatermass II" album (not worth getting). Peter Robinson, trained at the Royal Conservatory, went on to work with Shawn Phillips, Brand X, and Murray Head. Gustavson formed Hard Stuff, and his best work is on their "Bolex Dementia" album.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's Murray Head's "Nigel Lived," a real obscure gem.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Many people consider this to be the "Holy Grail" of obscure rock, as good as Abbey Road. I admit, it is quite spectacular.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

This is, in my opinion, the best Free album. "Soldier Boy" is a great anti-war song.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

God, I love the 70s....


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

This has to be one Dio's most underrated songs in my opinion. Very powerful, a great melody with excellent lyrics and a powerful vocal delivery.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not a metal fan, but I really admired Ronnie James Dio. RIP


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Attention Gentle Giant fans. If you have good ears, get the new remasters on "Alucard," dist. by EMI. Look for the logo on the back.
It says "Re-mastered by Fred Kevorkian at Avatar Studios, NYC from the original 1/4 inch tapes through 24 bit 96k Hi-Resolution transfer."
I've bought 2 previous masterings, including the Repertoire edition of Octopus, and this one is GOOD. This is the first one I've gotten, but I am sold.

The resolution and imaging are much better. Things are more "3 dimensional" and I hear new detail.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> Many people consider this to be the "Holy Grail" of obscure rock, as good as Abbey Road. I admit, it is quite spectacular.
> 
> View attachment 6377


@ Millionrainbows, What is the name of the group which did this, or is that their name on the cover?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

_Supper's Ready_ - Genesis

You may want to skip the lengthy chatty intro! (to around 2:40)


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

samurai said:


> @ Millionrainbows, What is the name of the group which did this, or is that their name on the cover?


That's the Scottish group Forever More. That's the first album, called "Yours." The second (and final) album was called "Words On Black Plastic," and is equally brilliant. Both albums were issued on CD as a "two-fer" (see image below), but it was an unauthorized bootleg, then it quickly went out of print. I believe it was Spanish in origin, dubbed from vinyl with some sort of de-noising software. Too bad, Alan Gorrie should get out the master tapes of this and release a quality version.

Ironically, some of the members here (Alan Gorrie, Onnie McIntyre) went on to form "Average White Band."















These albums were easy to miss even when they were first released in 1970-71. They were on RCA and were under-promoted. Later on, cut-outs of these and other RCA LPs began showing up at--of all places---Radio Shack. I picked up some extra vinyl copies of them at that time. I also found a sheet music book of "Yours" at Half-Price Books in Dallas.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The Incredible String Band, also Scottish in origin. This is their 3rd release, originally an LP on Electra. Cover art by the Dutch artists Simon and Marjike, who also painted Eric Clapton's famous "psychedelic" Gibson SG (now owned by Todd Rungren), and a Gibson EB-3 bass for Jack Bruce, as well as some walls in one of George Harrison's houses.

A picture of Clapton's SG was in an old issue of Guitar World magazine.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> Many people consider this to be the "Holy Grail" of obscure rock, as good as Abbey Road. I admit, it is quite spectacular.
> 
> View attachment 6377


Thanks for the info, mr. I looked for this album and group on *Spotify* but couldn't find either. Perhaps I'll try *You Tube *next. I notice that you mention the Beatles' _Abbey Road._ I was wondering if this album--as are side 2 of _AR and Sgt.Pepper_--is one continuous work, with no breaks in between each individual song.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

samurai said:


> Thanks for the info, mr. I looked for this album and group on *Spotify* but couldn't find either. Perhaps I'll try *You Tube *next. I notice that you mention the Beatles' _Abbey Road._ I was wondering if this album--as are side 2 of _AR and Sgt.Pepper_--is one continuous work, with no breaks in between each individual song.


 Good luck with hunting this down, Samurai. If worse comes to worse, I have my own vinyl dub which I recorded from my LPs, as AIFF files. Let me know, and I'll mail you a CD.

No, "Yours" is all separate songs. What's good about it are these factors: great vocals, good guitar work, great songwriting, and great production. Actually, the second album has some nice segues.

Another gem:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Millionrainbows, Thank you so much! That's very decent and caring of you.


----------

